# Eldar Advice



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm new to 40k and these forums as well.

I was wondering if I was heading in the right direction.

I've bought these so far:
2 farseer HQs
6 warlock
7 banshee
Eldar Battleforce 8 Eldar Guardians, five (5) Dire Avengers, one (1) Wave Serpent, one (1) War Walker and a Guardian Heavy Weapons Platform with two crew.
Eldar Harlequins (6 harlequin box)
5 warp spiders

((I have other stuff coming in the mail too, I just can't remember them all at the moment. I think i'm getting rangers, avatar, guardians, swooping hawks and scorpions..but i can't remember..))

I'm in need of some tips! Any advice would be appreciated !

Thank You! :grin:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

get some more scorpions and 10 wraith guard

try not to go for 3 faclons ect


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

*thx*

Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Eldar are kind of tricky to play. You're certainly headed in the right direction, though. I disagree about the falcons... and certainly about the wraithguard, purely because they cost $15 USD apiece. Falcons are VERY useful, since they have a transport capacity and are rather well armed. I'd consider sticking your Harlequins inside a Falcon and zipping across the field to unload them in the middle of the enemy army. They cause all sorts of mayhem like that.

Guardians suck. Period. Don't bring 'em, you don't have enough points to make them worthwhile. Fill your Troops choices with either Jetbikes or Dire Avengers (Dire Avengers are AMAZING.) 

I'd also look into Fire Dragons. 10 Fire Dragons in a Wave Serpent do mean things to pretty much anyone. They all have meltaguns, after all... and while they've got absolutely no trouble jacking up a tank like that, dropping ten of them off right beside a geared-up Space Marine Assault Squad and slagging most of 'em with the fusion guns and Exarch's firepike is always priceless.


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for your quick response & tip!!

I read some where that it's best to have back up for your harlequins, I can't remember which group it was at the moment...but I read that it's best to have them back up one another...sort of like having warp spiders & shining spears back one another up in a sense?

And for banshees, I read that it's best for them to have a cover at all times...are they able to run back and fourth between combat to be covered? or am i mistaken?


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with The Son Of Horus that you shouldn't get more guardians, but you should use the ones you already have unless you fill up all 6 troop choices in the force organization chart with rangers and dire avengers, which would be a good idea later on.


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

If you want to avoid people getting annoyed with your army, then try to avoid harlequins in falcon grav tanks. I personally don't think that it's that overpowered or ridiculous, but it does get a little bit tedious seeing armies where the core is 3 clown cars filled to the brim with space mimes. I would agree to avoid using guardians, they really aren't very good compared to pathfinders, dire avengers, or jetbikes. When I've played eldar, I find that it is a good idea to have one unit supporting another to help cover each other's weaknesses.


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you Ubi, you answered my question.

What's up with harle's in tanks? does it make them harder to kill and they're just that good? I've actually not heard that before..from all the forums i've been reading.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah pathfinders are awesome.

plus .. yeah wraith guard are expensive (cant see any plastic ones yet) i wonder why?

but 10 wraith guard plus 1 seer = 350-400 points for 1 troop choice thats really mean.

i have to agree with fire dragons but if you have hawks i wouldnt be to worrid.

guardians arnt the best of troops i wish they could fire shrukien catapults one handed and chareg with a blde but they cant so they are cannon foder


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone, this is really helpful!! if there's anything else anyone would like to add, it's much appreciated!

ahh! learning stuff before being able to play the game, priceless


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

I really recommend that you figure out what you want your Eldar to do, how you want them to play (fast, skimmers, CC, shooty, footsloggers, etc) before you buy anything else. Feel free to check out my website as I have a number of articles there on the different Craftworld styles and how the units can work as individuals as well as synergetic parts of an army (which is their true strength).

I recommend that you build 500-1000pts with what you have, and play-test stuff, then you will see some of the things your missing (anti-tank, anti-power-armour, anti-horde, etc) and we can help you better refine your units within your army as well. Do not purchase anything until you know what you want or you will ned up with loads of "Dust Collectors". Example... Scorpions are a great unit (they all are) but I really like to use fast and shooty units; thus I have plenty of Scorpions sitting around collecting dust while they wait for me to try out varient lists. 

Feel free to ask anything you like and I and between us I am sure that we can come up with some good ways for you to continue.


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

If you decide to invest your cash in the Wraithguards, please invest your points in one of your Farseers and Fortune. If you do have the points a warlock with, singing spear and conceal cannot hurt, basically giving them a 5+ Inv save as far as I know there is know, template weapon that has an AP of 3 or less, the singing spear, so the Warlock can keep up with the high strength weaponry of the Guard. 

The Waithguard like this are basically invulnerable to all but the heaviest of fire! and that takes away from the more vulnerable stuff like Falcons or Fire Prisms, which is always good. 

I heard somewhere that, that I would take over a hundred lasgun shot to hurt one... lol, I cannot be bothered to do the math right now, but to me, if its anywhere near that, it makes them pretty invulnerable to small arms fire. 

-Rob


----------



## Ubiquitous (Feb 17, 2008)

Wraithguard are pretty much invulnerable to small arms fire, you pretty much need lascannons to shoot them down. The problem is, they get slaughtered by anything with a powerfist. I've seen a 6 man space marine assault squad consistently kill squads of wraithguard without losing their Sargent. The other problem with them is that they are short range, 12" doesn't catch anything that moves 6" a turn (oh wait, that's pretty much everything). Yes, you can get a wave serpent for them, but that means that you're spending 500+ points on a squad that can die to a 150pt assault squad! On top of all of this, they are 15$ models that don't even look that great. Me? I wouldn't take wraithguard unless you paid for the models.


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

thanks again everyone for the great advice & rob, i'll be checking out your website... yes..i do need to test out a game with what i have but not everything is put together !


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

> Wraithguard are pretty much invulnerable to small arms fire, you pretty much need lascannons to shoot them down. The problem is, they get slaughtered by anything with a powerfist. I've seen a 6 man space marine assault squad consistently kill squads of wraithguard without losing their Sargent. The other problem with them is that they are short range, 12" doesn't catch anything that moves 6" a turn (oh wait, that's pretty much everything). Yes, you can get a wave serpent for them, but that means that you're spending 500+ points on a squad that can die to a 150pt assault squad! On top of all of this, they are 15$ models that don't even look that great. Me? I wouldn't take wraithguard unless you paid for the models.


This is where Army coherency comes into play, a support combat unit is needed to rescue the Wraithguard, I would use Harlequins in a Falcon. 

Overall army tactics are key for Eldar and you will quickly learn this, also don't expect instant success with Eldar as they are not an army that you can quickly look at a list and think, this is how it plays, so take time to look at your list, and play as many times as you can with one list, even if it gets hammered, this is where I did most of my learning, its not all from the winning, Look at every thing you did in each battle, if it helps, write a small battle report, you dont have to post it here, but it will help you remember the battle and you can look at your mistakes and what you did well, so you can learn to cut the mistakes out and improve on your success. 
*I am in noooo way a perfect player, but I can pull a mean trick when required :biggrin:.*

-Rob


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

more vulnerable stuff like Falcons or Fire Prisms

What!!!! Please, please tell me how these are "vulnerable"


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

> more vulnerable stuff like Falcons or Fire Prisms
> 
> What!!!! Please, please tell me how these are "vulnerable"


Well, a lucky bolt pistol shot can take one out... I say thats pretty Vulnerable :wink: 

No, no they are truly hard to destroy if they are tooled up right, with Spirit stones, Vectored engines, Holofields. 

-Rob


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

I think i'll figure out what all i have bought... make an army list...and post it on these forums...for feed back...and even if it's a horrible list...i'll take your advice! i'll play with it...a few times...and try to learn my mistakes before screwing up too bad.

thank you so much rob, thank you everyone 

i cant wait to play...with my harlequins hahaha ;s


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

No worries mate :biggrin:, 

It does sounds like a good idea, to post your list up, i've not been here long, a couple of days at most (even if I signed up ages ago, I lost the link here within the same day!). And I can already see there are lots of people here with some very very wise advice!! So I'm sure they and I will be able to guide you down the right path to being a successful Seer with any type of Eldar army. 

Out of interest, What style of play has taken your fancy?(If any?), like moving quickly, lots of vehicles, horde (loads of models), specialist (small numbers, hit hard though) or any combination of those. As well as us, I would suggest you go to your local games workshop to ask for advice and they will probably run through a few games with you if you ask nicely. Some staff are quite wise and have been in the game since is beginning so have almost endless knowledge, so try to tap into that if you can, but, take some of there advice with a pinch of salt as some, in my case are very sales man like, and like to sell things that are nessiserily the best thing for your army at that moment in time. 

But don't let that put you off at all, as its always in the minority. 

-Rob

mmm Harlequin goodness, I will post up my Harlequin Tactica once I've given it the once over, again.


----------



## Aliesterra (Feb 17, 2008)

When i get my codex back from my boyfriend...i'll be looking into making an army list...hopefully by then the other stuff i've bought will have arrived...ALONG WITH MY LOVELY NEW PAINTBRUSHES yay!!

I seem to likee...the idea of hit and run....lol and hitting from afar...and having people in close combat but having people behind them backing them up 


but i've not gotten the chance to play a game yet because all of my stuff isnt assembled... but hopefully next weekend i can manage all of that 

harlequins <3


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Im also pretty new to Eldar. What ive noticed so far is that you just need to be patient and try one list a lot, then try a different list, keep doing this and see what you really need, then buy them. Like I based my army on combatting SM, then i played against a Nidzilla army. I was killed and there was nothing I could have done to stop him. Anyway, like moc065 said, Decide exactly what you want your army to do then build it from there, playing what you think would work good and learning from your mistakes.

I also agree that the guardians are very very pointless. I played 2 games against a mech Dark Angels army, although I won both games, it was no thanks to my guardians. Any anti-infantry unit will wipe them out in the first couple rounds. I would consider (after playing with what you have a lot) going with a squad of 10 Dire Avenger in a wave serpent. They get just as many shots as a med guardian squad, but with greater range, mobility, and accuracy (they hit on 3+ instead of 4+). Another great choice is Pathfinders. They are very handy if you want a diverse army, but you will definately need something to make sure they dont get assualted as they die very easily...

Good luck with your army! Ill be trying my best with mine...


----------

